# AKC Suspension List



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

I am no expert, but I came across this list today and thought that you all would be interested to take a look. Maybe this will help someone who is looking for a baby










http://www.barkbytes.com/suspend/suspindx.htm#a


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

VERY interesting. 

btw, does anyone know what tricks a certain miss siliski is up to these days? we'd be foolish to believe she doesnt have her hand in SOMEONE'S breeding program...or would we?

ann marie and the "oy...can open...worms everywhere..." buttercup


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! Very interesting!

As you say, a good list to check if you're puppy shopping.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wouldn't use that list as gospel. Some suspensions are for things totally unrelated to a breeding program or care of the dogs.



As for Siliski, I would bet she's under a new name somewhere.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I wouldn't use that list as gospel. Some suspensions are for things totally unrelated to a breeding program or care of the dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> As for Siliski, I would bet she's under a new name somewhere.[/B]




It does say on the list what the breeder was suspended for. 

I saw animal cruelty, falsification of records, animal neglect, all thing a perspective puppy buyer should know.

I personally wouldn't want to get a puppy from someone who had refused to allow an inspection of the premises either.


----------



## connienfrank (Jun 27, 2006)

Larry Abott the Former President of the American Maltese Association and AKC Judge is listed as suspended in the AKC Gazette minutes and fined $500


----------



## carolnsong (Nov 21, 2006)

> Larry Abott the Former President of the American Maltese Association and AKC Judge is listed as suspended in the AKC Gazette minutes and fined $500[/B]


This is definitely true.....I read it myself. It is only the tip of the iceburg - rumors are rampant about the legal problems he is facing due to criminal activity involving the American Maltese Association. He is suspended from even being a judge for the next 3 months - that's when more will surface about the charges.


----------

